# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  Thử chơi game với Zenfone Go

## muadongvinhcuu

Trong thời đại công nghệ này thì nhiều thói quen dần hình thành và nó nghiễm nhiên trở thành một phần của cuộc sống mà rất nhiều người không thể nào thiếu chúng được. Chẳng hạn như việc bạn bắt gặp một người nghiện facebook hay sống ảo trên mạng, luôn nhìn vào smartphone dù ở bất kì đâu, không lúc nào rời smartphone,... là điều cực kì dễ thấy hiện nay. Thật không dám giấu tôi cũng vậy tôi cũng là một con nghiện game, trước đây tôi thích các trò MMO online trên PC, thế nhưng theo xu thế thời đại tôi quyết định thử bản thân ở một lĩnh vực mới là game gMobile.
Thú thật thì với một tên "need" như tôi việc gom đủ tiền để mua một smartphone mạnh thì khá khó với tôi, trong tay chỉ có đúng 3 triệu đồng tiền vừa bán acc trong "độc cô cửu kiếm" tôi quyết định mua Smartphone Zenfone Go của Asus. Tuy với vốn kiến thức công nghệ chắp và của mình nhưng tôi đã nhìn thấy được vài điểm mà Zenfone Go xứng đáng làm bậc thang đầu tiên cho tôi chinh phục dòng game gMobile đang "hot" hiện nay.
Xem như rửa máy mình sẽ chia sẽ với các bạn một số game mình thấy khá ổn có thể chơi trên smartphone cả online và offline nhé (có một số game có thể đổi tiền thật đấy ai hứng thú với công việc này thì theo dõi nhé.)



_Zenfone Go với cái thiết kế không cần nhìn cũng biết của dòng Zenfone_​
Trước tiên nên làm nóng xíu bằng việc nhìn sơ sơ qua con Zenfone Go nhỉ?.
Các bạn có thể dễ dàng mà thấy rằng nó thật ra cũng thuộc vào dạng bản nâng cấp gì đó của dòng Zenfone, thiết kế thì nói chung chả khác gì mấy con Zen trước đấy, được cái như này sài ổn nhất là 2 cạnh trên dưới nó chừa khoảng trống lớn nên cầm ngang mày chơi game là không lo bị vướng.
Màn hình 5 inch không được lớn lắm nhưng tạm ổn không quá nhỏ kích thước đủ để định vị các nhân vật nhỏ trong game. Độ phân giải là 720x1280 pixel, thực tế là mình chưa có cơ hội thử mấy smartphone có độ phân giải cao hơn nhưng theo thông tin trên mạng mình tìm hiểu thì đây là mức phân giải trung bình hiển thị hình ảnh tốt nhưng chi tiết zoom sẽ dễ bị vỡ, số lượng điểm ảnh trên 200ppi mình không chắc là chính xác bao nhiêu. Màn hình còn có tấm nền IPS nhưng thật mình không thấy khác biệt lắm giữ máy có và máy không có.


Điểm quan trọng nhất mà mình chọn con này là nó sai chip MediaTek chứ không phải chip Intel, chơi game thì chạy liên tục nên CPU và GPU là cái mà mình quan tâm nhất khi chọn máy. Mình biết được rằng chip MediaTek không có khả năng đa nhiệm tốt như những dòng chip khác ví dụ Intel nhưng khả năng hoạt động theo thời gian của nó rất "trâu", ví dụ một chip Intel và MediaTek bằng nhau về thông số cùng hoạt động một lạot ứng dụng thì lúc đầu chắc chắn chip Intel sẽ hoạt động tốt hơn, tuy nhiên một thời gian sau MediaTek sẽ vẫn luôn giữ đầu nhịp độ hoạt động nhưng chip Intel sẽ chậm dần vì nóng đây là điểm khác biệt cực lớn mà những game thủ cho máy chạy 24/24 cần quan tâm nhiều. Hơn nữa thường khi chơi game ta sẽ mở 1 Tab game thôi không chạy nhiều ứng dụng nên yếu điểm của MediaTek cũng không cần thiết lắm.
Một điểm nữa là khả năng hỗ trợ GPu của hệ chip này, theo thống kê đến thời điểm hiện tại thì chip MT6580 của MediaTek có khả năng hỗ trợ GPU tốt nhất, nó có thể tự động lấy tất cả những tài nguyên trống trong CPU để giúp GPU xử lý đồ họa mang lại hiệu năng cao nhất với 4 nhân 8 luồng thì khả năng xử lý dữ liệu rất nhanh hơn nữa khả năng nghẽn hay quá tải sẽ khó xảy ra.
Yếu tố mà Asus giúp hỗ trợ CPu cao nhất nữa l2 ở Ram với dung lượng Ram 2 GB đây là bộ nhớ đệm tạo một không gian lưu trữ lớn cho CPU giúp nó chia nhỏ tác vụ ra khi làm việc và không cần tiêu tốn tài nguyên cho những ứng dụng chờ đợi chính điều này góp phần mang lại tốc độ cho hệ thống.


Bộ nhớ trong 16Gb cũng là điều mà mình thấy thích thú, hiển nhiên hơi game đồng nghĩa với việc bạn tiêu tốn rất nhiều dung lượng bộ nhớ, và tốt hơn hết sourl code game nếu được lưu trong bộ nhớ trong làm cho nó được boot nhanh hơn so với khi đặt ở bộ nhớ ngoài.


Nói nhiều như vậy là đủ rồi giờ tới lúc đi vào vấn đề chính việc chơi game nhá.


*1.Minion Rush*
- Dạng game này hẳn cũng không ai xa lạ gì mấy, nó khá nhẹ thuộc dạng chạy tới chết (nghĩa là chạy liên tục). Bạn váo vai một minion rồi chạy vược chướng ngại vậy né tránh bằng các động tác vuốc màn hình tương ứng. Điều đáng nói ở đây không phải là hình ảnh game mà là ở khả năng tương tác lúc chơi game rất nhanh, bởi màn hình Zen Go phản ứng trong khoảng thời gian 64ms nên mình thấy tốc độ thao tác là gần như không có độ trễ. Đây cũng chính là điểm mình muốn kiểm tra nhất và mình rất hài lòng.



_Bạn cần kết nối mạng mới chơi game được_






_Hình ảnh trong game khá tươi sáng và dễ thương_



_Bởi là game đơn giản thuộc dòng mini nên các tùy chọn của game khá ít, và ta không tùy chỉnh được cấu hình hay giao diện game._​
*2.Asphalt 8*
- Dòng game đua xe thể thao, phải nói là game này được rất nhiều người sử dụng để kiểm tra sức mạnh của smartphone bởi vì cấu hình phần cứng mà máy cần. Khi hoạt động bởi cần lưu lượng GPU cực lớn nên game khá hút phần cứng. Zenfone Go chỉ chơi tốt được ở mức Medium nếu lên Hight sẽ bị giật ở những pha va chạm cao.
- Game này cho mình thấy khả năng điều tiết của CPU máy mình đánh giá là tốt bởi với CPU 1.3Ghz sẽ không đủ dung lượng để chạy Asphalt 8 ở mức Medium tốt như vậy, tuy nhiên nhờ khả năng chuyển dung lượng trống của CPU qua cho GPU nên sức mạnh xử lý đồ họa của máy vược hơn hẳn thực tế. Đây cũng chính là điểm mạnh nhất của dòng chip mediatek so với các dòng chip khác trên thị trường hiện nay.



_Cấu hình chỉ có thể set ở mức trung bình khá, nhưng đây vẫn là một điểm tuyệt vời ở dòng máy giá rẻ này_




_Các hình ảnh trong game tốt nhưng vẫn còn chưa rõ ở những điểm va chạm nhỏ._
​*3.Plants vs zombie*
- Game này thật ra là khá nhẹ, tuy nhiên mình chọn nó là bởi thời gian hoạt động mà nó chiếm của bạn cực lớn thông thường chơi chơi bạn sẽ liên tục chơi trong khoảng từ 30-50 phút điều này sẽ làm cho CPu của máy luôn hoạt động ở cường độ cao trong thời gian dài, nếu những chip có nhiệt độ hoạt động lớn sẽ gây nên tình trạng giật lag vì quá nóng
- Nhận xét của mình khi chơi game là tạm ổn, tuy nhiệt độ tỏa ra ngoài vỏ không phải là thấp (so ra vẫn mát hơn chip intel) nhưng sau 1h hoạt động liện tục thì hiệu suất máy vẫn tốt tình trạng giảm tốc độ hay bị giật do nóng không xảy ra. Mình đánh giá rất cao khả năng này và theo mình đây là điểm vược trội nhất của chip Mediatek so với chip Intel.




_Thể loại game mini khá đơn giản nhưng rất hấp dẫn._
​*4.Gunship Counter*
- Game này sử dụng cảm ứng trọng lực của smartphone để điều khiển, nội dung chơi là bạn chỉ cần điều khiển tâm ngắm của máy bay vào khu vực lính địch rồi bắn chết, bởi hồng tâm khá lớn nhưng đạn bị giới hạn và đường đạn nhỏ nên việc bạn giữ ổn định cho tâm ngắm và chính xác là điều rất cần thiết. Thông thường cảm biền trọng lực của một số smartphone không tốt rất khó chơi trò này bởi khi đạt tâm ngắm sẽ bị rung nhưng mình thấy tình trạng này hoàng toàn không xuất hiện trên Zenfone Go, tốc độ pàhn ứng khi điều chỉnh máy cũng rất nhanh. Tuy nhiên có lẽ Asus quá chú trọng đến độ chính xác nên tốc độ phản ứng của cảm biến còn chậm đôi lúc làm mình thấy khá phiền.





_Công việc đơn giản là chỉ cần nghiêng điện thoại để điều khiển tâm ngắm nhưng cũng khó phếch._​
*5.Walking Dead*
- Nghe tên thôi chứ đừng lầm nhé, game này là dạng game dàn trận chứ không phải dạng gMMO nhé. ban5 sẽ tính toán khá nhiều chi tiết như góc đánh, người đánh và vũ khí đánh để tối ưu hóa sát thương lên zombie tốt nhất là kết thúc ngày nếu bị đánh trúng 1 phát là game over. Dạng game này mình khá thích nên giới thiệu chứ nó rất nhẹ đại đa số máy đều chơi được. Tuy nhiên có một nhược điểm là khi chơi nó cần liên tục kết nối với dữ liệu mạng nên tốc độ kết nối wifi của smartphone ảnh hưởng cực lớn luôn. Tuy không có wifi ac nhưng Zenfone Go cũng đáp ứng tạm ổn về mặt này đảm bảo kết nối 100% không đứt.






_Trông hoành tráng thế thôi nhưng đây thuộc thể loại dàn trận đấy, game này khá khó cần đầu óc rất nhiều thích hợp cho các bạn ham suy nghĩ nhé._
​*6.Liên minh huyền thoại*
- Đây là game online, cấu hình rất nhẹ và đơn giản bạn có thể thử.



​
*7.Loạn đấu tây du*
- Thể loại game dạng này cực kì mới trên mobile nhé, nó kết hợp giữa Moba và MMO rất thú vị, tuy nhiên yêu cầu phần cứng nó hơi bị hà khắc luôn, theo mình biết hiện nay dưới giá 3tr chỉ có Zen Go chạy tốt game này ở mức đồ họa cao nhất thôi nhé. Hiện nay cũng có khá nhiều bạn đang mua acc nên bạn có thể treo máy và cày đề kiếm tiền nhờ game này đấy.





_Hình ảnh game cực hoành tráng. Mức đồ họa 3D rất cao._
​*8.Dota truyền kì*
- Ở thời điểm hiện tại thì đây là game đánh theo lượt mobile nhiều người chơi nhất nhé. Game khá vui và có mức tương tác không cao. Tuy nhiên bạn có chức năng treo máy auto nên có thể đề game tự cày mà ngồi nhìn. Với mức pin hơn 2000mAh thì Zenfone Go cho phép mình treo game trong khoảng 1h30 phút.




​*9.Clash of Clans*
- Game này ra đời rất lâu rồi tuy nhiên tới thời điểm hiện tại vẫn đang "hot". Đây là dòng game di động dàn trận nhỏ, tuy nhiên điều làm nó "hot" là ở khà năng liên kết với tài khoản ngân hàng bạn có thể đổi tiền trong game thành tiền thật nhé. Cực tuyệt vời luôn hiện đây là game có lượng tín đồ cày kéo đông nhất trong thể loại dàn trận này.




​*Tổng kết:*
- Phải nói qua 9 game mà mình thử qua đây thì mình cho Zenfone Go 7/10 điểm. Nếu xét về tầm giá thì mình cho là 8.5/10 điểm. Đơn giản bởi ởl giá 3tr thì máy hầu như bá đạo ở tất cả các game tầm thấp và chạy ổn ở mức trung bình của các game tầm cao. Hơn nữa khả năng hoạt động đường dài cực tốt nhờ chip trung tâm ổn định là điều rất cần thiết với một smartphone chơi game.

----------

